# Flattened my water stones



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

I got this stone in a kit with my waterstones. It works fine for a while, but it does go out of flat. I ended up buying a extra course DMT stone, and use it now to flatten my stones and for rapid metal removal. I would return this and get a diamond plate, if I were you.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Chris, do you find the diamond stone to work as effectively?


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

It seems a little quicker to me. Another advantage is that it's easy to tell when your stone is flat enough because the dmt and the waterstone stick together through suction when the stone is flat. The extra course is available on amazon for about 45 dollars. I think it was free shipping, too.


----------



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the review and discussion. I have been grinding over this very issue and wish I had a full series of DMT instead of the stones I have. I'm going to check Amazon.


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

I plan on replacing my water stones with diamond plates as they wear out.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Chris, do you use the continuous or the conventional diamond extra coarse plate?


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

The one I have is the continuous surface. 8" x 3".


----------



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

They are more cost effective than diamond when you just look at the price but when you discover the flattening stone requires flattening the diamond is the better over all buy. I like the ones with the "holes" in them not the silver ones that are solid metal. My solid metal one wore out and got plugged up with the material from the stones I flattened. Quick cutting. The ones with the "holes" don't plug up. Sorry, I don't know what you call each of the two diamond stones.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

For DMT, the continuous diamond stones (Dia-Sharp) don't have the holes. The interrupted surface (DuoSharp) has holes.


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

I agree with you about using glass and sandpaper. I've thought about getting one of these flattening stones, but also read that they do go out of flat. My glass and sandpaper method works wonderful and is very inexpensive. I use wet/dry sandpaper and usually start with 220 or higher and work up to 2000 or lower - depends on the stone.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

I used to have this flattening stone. Hated it, could not figure out why my blades were never square. This thing went out of square soooo fast and messed me up for a while until I figured it out. I new either use 1/2" glass and grit, or a 400 atoma diamond plate.

I have also switched to ceramic stones.


----------

